# 6870 or 560ti or 7850



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: *Seasonic SS 750JS WATTS*

2. What is your budget?
Ans: *10 K to 15 K*

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:  No idea about resolution

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: 
*INTEL I5 2500K PROCESSOR
ASUS P8 Z68 V PRO MOTHERBOARD
SAMSUNG 20 INCH (50 CM) B2030 WIDESCREEN MONITOR
CORSAIR CARBIDE 400R CABINET
4GB X2 GSKILL RIPJAW RAM
SEASONIC SS 750JS WATTS PSU*


Please help me for purchasing GPU. I am a moderate gamer, love playing shooting games only. I am working so i do n't have much time to play too much games. It will be good for me to play games on high or medium settings(ultra high not required). I know only these three cards 6870,Zotac 560ti & Gigabyte 7850 fits in my budget but i am not able to decide b/w these three. I want to buy ZOTAC 560ti (13K) but problem is it is a 2nd gen card ... if gone for GIGABYTE 7850(15.5K) then high price, less playing time, some fan related issues are the bottlenecks ... I have been confused from last 2 months .. can't wait for 660 ...also overpriced for me...  Need ur advices please help me in choosing ... ATI/NVIDIA ... If u have some better GPU ideas please tell....


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

My vote goes to 7850 ...


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 9, 2012)

7850 is way to go .


----------



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

@pratyush997, @abhinavmail1 ... i am not going for 15K+ 7850 cards ... is Gigabyte 7850 is a good purchase?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

get sapphire one for 15.5k in local market


----------



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys please do not misunderstand me for arguing myself for 560ti ....i just want a small discussion before purchasing...560ti can't exactly match 7850 in performance but 560ti still is a good purchase ...

560ti gives comparable performance to 7850 in high & medium settings 
Here is some benchmark results ...
AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
U can see it gives better performance than its counterpart while playing BATTLEFIELD 3

Performs more or less similar to 6950 in less price
Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: August 2012

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores 1280 MB Review | techPowerUp

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_560_Ti_Amp_Edition/7.html
Just look for the 560ti 1024M ... ignore GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores & GTX 560 Ti Amp Edition specs...


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

^^ for your screen resolution GTX 560 Ti should be enough but if you upgrade to HD monitor in future the 2GB fare buffer of HD7850 will be handy and don';t foget the low power consumption of HD7850 which makes it worth the extra price you pay for HD7850.


----------



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ for your screen resolution GTX 560 Ti should be enough but if you upgrade to HD monitor in future the 2GB fare buffer of HD7850 will be handy and don';t foget the low power consumption of HD7850 which makes it worth the extra price you pay for HD7850.



yes the lower power consumption of 7850 is a big plus point but i was thinking, i am using Z68 motherboard so max of the time it will use onboard integrated graphics HD3000 and it will switch to dedicated GPU on high graphics requirements .... so in that case my idle power consumption automatically will be low .... Please correct me if i m wrong...


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 9, 2012)

one more vote for 7850...the igpu switching sometime glitches on SB...so dont bank on it too much...


----------



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> one more vote for 7850...the igpu switching sometime glitches on SB...so dont bank on it too much...



that's ok dude but the igpu switching will be done automatically based on requirement ... i have to do nothing for this .... and the glitches will happen for everyone using z68 whose system changes its state from idle (like using FB,Listening Music, Watching movies) to playing high end games... it does not depend on whether u r using 560ti or 7850 ....


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 9, 2012)

As per your request.....U cant go wrong with any one of them.....but i would suggest u can go with hd7850 and have a piece of mind.......
560-Ti is a card from nvidia's last generation...though its a good card...but its old (a year old card)......its always better to invest in a current gen cards than the old ones
And if you are inclined towards nvidia at the moment...i sugget you wait for 660(non-ti version) that would suit your bill and may be perform better.....!
At the moment hd 7850 performs better in tessallation then any other card in that price range....believe me more and more games are coming this year with more eye candy settings so better to invets in new technology either by nvidia or amd....!


----------



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> As per your request.....U cant go wrong with any one of them.....but i would suggest u can go with hd7850 and have a piece of mind.......
> 560-Ti is a card from nvidia's last generation...though its a good card...but its old (a year old card)......its always better to invest in a current gen cards than the old ones
> And if you are inclined towards nvidia at the moment...i sugget you wait for 660(non-ti version) that would suit your bill and may be perform better.....!
> At the moment hd 7850 performs better in tessallation then any other card in that price range....believe me more and more games are coming this year with more eye candy settings so better to invets in new technology either by nvidia or amd....!



Buddy its not specific that i like nvidia or ati... i would be happy with any one of them serving my purpose... Is it a good time to purchase a GPU? ... 660ti price listed on flipkart is 25000 .... with max price cut 660 will not be less than 17000 -18000 .... Also seen some posts AMD has cut down prices by 40$ .... God knows when it will be reflected in India ... any predictions?....


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 9, 2012)

May be setpember end prices would reflect some what...not more than 4k price cut u can expect in amd's case  and 660-ti have started popping up at a 20~23k price as of now...flipkart doesnt updates their prices often...ask loacal dealer for current prices always....!  then too u can go with sapphire hd7870 OC edition @rs.19928 at flipkart if u wish and save up! 
When prices are updated HD7850 would be sub-15k, HD7870 would be sub-18K and HD7950 would be sub-25K
660-ti would be around 18K~22K in coming weeks...After all its India so dont expect drastic changes.....!


----------



## funskar (Sep 9, 2012)

Btw you can buy saphire 7850 1gb version for 13.5k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 9, 2012)

For your Screen a 560 Ti or a HD 6870 will Do . But , get a HD 7850 If you are Planning to go for a LARGE Screen .


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

Get Sapphire HD7850 2GB
Don't get 560ti. Although it can handle all game at the resolution you will play, but it is of last gen, consumes more power and overall less efficient. When you have better option at same price then why will you buy inferior product?



funskar said:


> Btw you can buy saphire 7850 1gb version for 13.5k



Source?


----------



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

funskar said:


> Btw you can buy saphire 7850 1gb version for 13.5k


from where? 




Sainatarajan said:


> For your Screen a 560 Ti or a HD 6870 will Do . But , get a HD 7850 If you are Planning to go for a LARGE Screen .


I am not going to change my monitor for at least one -two years.... living outside .... portability issues ...



d6bmg said:


> Get Sapphire HD7850 2GB .Don't get 560ti. Although it can handle all game at the resolution you will play, but it is of last gen, consumes more power and overall less efficient. When you have better option at same price then why will you buy inferior product?


The price difference b/w zotac 560ti(12.5k -13k) & 7850 gigabyte version(15k -15.5k)(no idea about sapphire 7850 pricing) is nearly 2k - 2.5k .... that's why i am thinking to much ... is it worth buying for a person who has fair amount of time to play games ...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

^^ Yes, it is worthy spending the extra 2.5K if not more.


----------



## som (Sep 9, 2012)

@d6bmg ... when the prices for 7xxx series will come down  in india ... should i wait? already being waiting since long time to purchase ...


----------



## Skud (Sep 9, 2012)

Another vote for 7850. 15k will fetch you a better card, else a 560 (non Ti) is within 10-11k and more than enough for your monitor.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

som said:


> @d6bmg ... when the prices for 7xxx series will come down  in india ... should i wait? already being waiting since long time to purchase ...



No idea about price drop. I think price have already dropped a bit. 
Other than that I assume there is very little chance of any further drop barring normal flexibility.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 9, 2012)

@d6bmg.....Will the price drop ever show up in India even if the Company itself has reduced the pricing of their product????
In case of AMD cards...the price drop is hefty...!


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2012)

^^ I think price drops thing work though it takes time as this depends on stock of old gpu/stock of high priced new gpus - even if a AMD/Nvidia announces a price cut distributor's/importers who has bought the product for higher price won't sell it for lower price but if the old stock ( of new cards ) get cleared fast you will see a god price drop and a good example of this is a Sapphire HD7870 is available on FK @ less than 20k 

@ Op - don't think too much over paying ~2.5k extra for HD78520 - when you change the monitor to ne with HD resolution 2 years later the extra 1GB frame buffer of HD7850 will come handy ( get the 2GB GDDr5 version ) and the lower power consumption in games will make it up for you over the times.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @d6bmg.....Will the price drop ever show up in India even if the Company itself has reduced the pricing of their product????
> In case of AMD cards...the price drop is hefty...!



Here companies are not present directly, but via importers. So existing stock need to be cleared first before we can see price drop if at all.


----------



## som (Sep 11, 2012)

will wait till 19th sep ... will purchase locally here at Bangalore on that day ... Ganesh Chaturthi at that day... hope some miracle happen till that day or at that day ...


----------



## VVG007 (Sep 12, 2012)

I really hope the price goes down by Sept End.
Iam going to take a system too by Oct 2nd week. 

Even I had HD7850 2Gb in my mind. But still my wish is to go for a higher card in hierarchy.But then Money issues.
Hope a higher end card comes to the current price of HD 7850
b/w my GPU card budget is 16k


----------



## som (Sep 16, 2012)

Please tell me whether i should take 1GB or 2GB GFX card based on my current monitor resolution....


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 16, 2012)

78502 GB   Sapphire is available for 15100Rs


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 16, 2012)

Buy the 7850.


----------



## som (Sep 16, 2012)

skywalker5555 said:


> 78502 GB   Sapphire is available for 15100Rs



where? online or local? ...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

som said:


> Please tell me whether i should take 1GB or 2GB GFX card based on my current monitor resolution....



Get 2GB version. Not for the resolution you will game at, but for future-proofing.


----------



## funskar (Sep 16, 2012)

som said:


> where? online or local? ...



sapphire 7850 2gb shipped 15.7k n 7870 for 18.7k ..
locally it is available for 15.2k n 17.9k repectively


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 16, 2012)

online man ... even i can provide u one if u have a lil faith in me ...  
7870 is stock *imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/img1739resized.jpg/       
  will have to see whether 7850 2 gb in stock or not

"sapphire 7850 2gb shipped 15.7k n 7870 for 18.7k ..
locally it is available for 15.2k n 17.9k repectively "

dude sorry but u r getting 7870 toooo xpensive its available for 18000 shipped


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 17, 2012)

@funskar @skywalker5555...guyz where are u getting these prices ...i mean where online / which city????


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @funskar @skywalker5555...guyz where are u getting these prices ...i mean where online / which city????



DIrect from the distributors of desired brand..
Just show little fate n you will have the item at the above price..
The profit margin is very low here apart from the np,lammy shops ..


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 17, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @funskar @skywalker5555...guyz where are u getting these prices ...i mean where online / which city????


Dude i m from jaipur and i directly buy from national distributor "aditiya" the distributor of sapphire zotac , etc... if u interested let me knw prices keeps on fluctuating 150 rs - 250rs 
so let me knw .. i ll b glad to provide u with one


----------



## som (Sep 17, 2012)

I am from Bangalore ...On Wednesday 19th sep i am going to local market (SP Road) here .... lets see what prices do they quote for 7850 2GB & 1GB model ... will post the prices ..... i m not a big hurry to purchase... afterall T20 WC is coming ... 20 days will pass easily ... no gaming till then ...


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 17, 2012)

som said:


> I am from Bangalore ...On Wednesday 19th sep i am going to local market (SP Road) here .... lets see what prices do they quote for 7850 2GB & 1GB model ... will post the prices ..... i m not a big hurry to purchase... afterall T20 WC is coming ... 20 days will pass easily ... no gaming till then ...


Sure man ...


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

som said:


> I am from Bangalore ...On Wednesday 19th sep i am going to local market (SP Road) here .... lets see what prices do they quote for 7850 2GB & 1GB model ... will post the prices ..... i m not a big hurry to purchase... afterall T20 WC is coming ... 20 days will pass easily ... no gaming till then ...



if you can wait a month or two - HD7850s price will come down further.


----------



## funskar (Sep 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you can wait a month or two - HD7850s price will come down further.



After a months I think so hd 7850 2gb versions will cost max upto 13k


----------



## som (Sep 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you can wait a month or two - HD7850s price will come down further.





funskar said:


> After a months I think so hd 7850 2gb versions will cost max upto 13k



2 months and one month is a long time .... Do nt really know whether prices will come down or not ... same thing happen while purchasing my rig during this feb ... dollar has came down to 50 but still these people have nt decreased the prices ... they always increase the prices for a reason but never decrease ....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

som said:


> 2 months and one month is a long time .... Do nt really know whether prices will come down or not ... same thing happen while purchasing my rig during this feb ... dollar has came down to 50 but still these people have nt decreased the prices ... they always increase the prices for a reason but never decrease ....



Price will decrease not because of the stabilization in forex but because of the price cut made by AMD.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

yep, AMD recently has annouced rice cut on gpus which made gpu prices like this :



> The latest price adjustments will cause the *HD 7750 to drop below $100*, and the *HD 7770 to $110*. The competition of Nvidia's latest cards, AMD's H*D 7850 and 7870, will decline to $200 and $240*, respectively. On the higher end, expect the *HD 7970 GHz Edition to retail for about $430 and the HD 7970 for $410*. The* HD 7950 Boost Edition should land at about $300, while the regular HD 7950 will hit $290*. Of course, there will be variations depending on the manufacturer, but expect the price reductions to surface in the market next week.


----------



## som (Sep 21, 2012)

Good news guys.... purchased *Sapphire HD 7850* in *15k + 5.5%* tax ..... Was pretty confused to choose b/w 560 ti & 7850 .... but thanks to all of u who had inclined me to go for 7850 .... paid 3k extra but i think its worth paying .... started playing MAX PAYNE 3 .... Graphics is so awesome even the chicks look real to me .... Now my gaming family completed .... Special thanks to all TDF members ... Had very little knowledge  about computer components seven months before ... the forum members & their posts helped me a lot in carefully purchasing my baby ... Thanks to all ... Now                                                                                                
* HELL OF THE GAMING STARTS*    ....


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

Now the excitement starts.


----------

